# teat question



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

One of our doelings we are keeping has 2x1. Would this be counted against at a 4-H level? We're still not sure she'd be a good 4-H doeling but we want to keep her and see how she matures... But wanted to ask. So far out of 4 doelings born we've had 2 that are 1x1, another with 2x2, and then this one with 2x1.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Boers?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We need to know... what breed you are talking about ...to give the proper advice... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They are boer goats. I don't know if would be counted against you at a 4-h level but I am not sure. I think they checked our does at our county fair so it might be. I have no problem with 2 teated boer does but I want either 2x2 or 1x1 not any other combination. But that's just me.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Boers of course (it's Hoosiershadow duh!) lol

not sure, I'd talk with your county agent.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

At the county level depending on the judge they may look at that, but typically they would only use that for placings if they really couldnt decide. When they get to state is when it may become more of an issue.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

2x1... isn't in the breed standards.. so ...if they check it ...that won't be good.... if you want a champion through and through.... :wink:



> Boers of course (it's Hoosiershadow duh!) lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We'll just use her for breeding then, and there is a possability of selling her later on. She's our pure red doeling, but I don't think she's going to have a wide build good enough for 4-H. I think she might have more of her dam's build which is boer/nubian but slimmer like a nubian. We might keep her for breeding and see what she gives us


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... :thumb:


----------

